# When Buying A Honda



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bought new honda for cash at motorista in olongapo. I DONT recommend them at all. I asked when i bought it at 3 pm if they could get it prepped and ready inan hr. They told me yes. Waited 1.5 hrs and aked what the holdup. They said mechanic is in field. Long story short was 3 hrs. had to take wife and kid in rain. Was told return at 500 km for oil change and tuneup. Was there at 510 km,,no mechanic on site(was told he was doing collections)I asked what kind of business is this? I said i want to see manager. Tey said no manager on site.....i said i want a complaint form,,they said NO COMPLAINT forms. They told wife go to our sister shop for oil chance. Wife said we bought it here,,u do it! I said ok im going to mayors office and complain. They called mechanic in and was in too much of a hurry for tuneup(oil change only) Terrible service for honda dealership. No promo helmets,,nothing!!! They told wife all foreigners complain here!!!! DUH!!! Im going to contact honda regional office. They told wife omg i think he will really complain!!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Bought new honda for cash at motorista in olongapo. I DONT recommend them at all. I asked when i bought it at 3 pm if they could get it prepped and ready inan hr. They told me yes. Waited 1.5 hrs and aked what the holdup. They said mechanic is in field. Long story short was 3 hrs. had to take wife and kid in rain. Was told return at 500 km for oil change and tuneup. Was there at 510 km,,no mechanic on site(was told he was doing collections)I asked what kind of business is this? I said i want to see manager. Tey said no manager on site.....i said i want a complaint form,,they said NO COMPLAINT forms. They told wife go to our sister shop for oil chance. Wife said we bought it here,,u do it! I said ok im going to mayors office and complain. They called mechanic in and was in too much of a hurry for tuneup(oil change only) Terrible service for honda dealership. No promo helmets,,nothing!!! They told wife all foreigners complain here!!!! DUH!!! Im going to contact honda regional office. They told wife omg i think he will really complain!!!!


First, if they really do believe you will pursue action or complaint, you might watch yourself. They have your address etc and as you know, locals can be *dangerous* when they feel threatened or think they are loosing face.

If you go ahead with the complaint, your idea of a regional office is best but ONLY if it is outside of the Philippines. Otherwise it's just another local just waiting to sweep it under the proverbial rug..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bring it on I say!!!!! I also advised harry the horse to warn readers. I refuse to cower.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Bring it on I say!!!!! I also advised harry the horse to warn readers. I refuse to cower.


Sending a note to Jim aka Harry The Horse is a good idea as he will likely publish it and warn people off from that dealership.

For those that don't know, Harry The Horse has a pretty good site with stories, information, and more. Anything that is involved with the *tourist* area of Angeles City, he covers. Pretty good reading actually and quite informative on the risks and dangers of the Angeles area as well.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Bring it on I say!!!!! I also advised harry the horse to warn readers. I refuse to cower.


I'd feel the same way since Honda is a real intl company. If Juan's Used Car Lot, I might think twice lol


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Sending a note to Jim aka Harry The Horse is a good idea as he will likely publish it and warn people off from that dealership.
> 
> For those that don't know, Harry The Horse has a pretty good site with stories, information, and more. Anything that is involved with the *tourist* area of Angeles City, he covers. Pretty good reading actually and quite informative on the risks and dangers of the Angeles area as well.


jim said he will publish for november


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> jim said he will publish for november


That's cool! I'll look for it in the November online post of his. He's a good guy and tries to help get the word out on places--both good and bad..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Sending a note to Jim aka Harry The Horse is a good idea as he will likely publish it and warn people off from that dealership.
> 
> For those that don't know, Harry The Horse has a pretty good site with stories, information, and more. Anything that is involved with the *tourist* area of Angeles City, he covers. Pretty good reading actually and quite informative on the risks and dangers of the Angeles area as well.


Been burning hours reading back newsletter on his site now....thanks alot jetlag!! 

Love the occasional pics of AC/Fields/Clark from the 80s when I was there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Been burning hours reading back newsletter on his site now....thanks alot jetlag!!
> 
> Love the occasional pics of AC/Fields/Clark from the 80s when I was there.


Hey you're quite welcome for sure. Drop him an email and he"d probably dig up some other old photos of the base and Fields and put em in the news letter(s). 
I know him but have never met him in person. He returned to Las Vegas NV last year for some surgery and he and his wife returned home to Angeles after recovery. I know he owns the Blue Boar and must keep two of them pretty busy..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

updates. went in for my 1000 km inspection. Was told no mechanic on site. was told to JUST TEXT this week and we will bring mechanic in. DUH!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

been texting for 2 days about inspection,,no replies.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

How much longer till you dump it at their front door and tell them you want a full refund? LOL

Sorry to make light of the situation, sure it's frustrating as heck. Saw Harry the Horse posted your msg in the Nov newsletter.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

got the service done today,,they didnt even return my text.,,but they did the service. total filipinos for sure.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a tip. 
If you want a big company to react on even a simple complain email DTI with details and specifics of the problem. 
The Department of Trade and Industry handles all consumer related complaints.
And DTI is very responsive even on email complaints.

I have complained about SM and RCBC Bankard. 
Both have been positive in results.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Just read through this...interestingly I have had the same experience with Honda here, lackadaisical response in almost everything. I bought my CRF from them only because a CRF is one of the only good dirt bikes available where I live. 
However, I also have two Yamaha's and their service is great...impeccable work. 
Now the strange thing is that I have been told that they are owned by the same guy, who also owns almost all the dealerships in the Philippines. 
So if the same guy owns both Yamaha and Honda, why is Honda so bad and Yamaha so good?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> Now the strange thing is that I have been told that they are owned by the same guy, who also owns almost all the dealerships in the Philippines.
> So if the same guy owns both Yamaha and Honda, why is Honda so bad and Yamaha so good?


My guess would be that while both may be owned by the same guy, each shop has different managers, where the manager of the Yamaha shop runs a tight ship and the manager of the Honda shop... not so much.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ya never know, maybe the complaints never make it to the top guy so he thinks all is well....why telling DTI might get better results.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Ya never know, maybe the complaints never make it to the top guy so he thinks all is well....why telling DTI might get better results.


I am sure the dealership was a marriage of convenience as foreign companies need local partner holding majority shares

Any large business belongs to family A or B or C - one of the dozen or so families controlling everything here ... and they have no time for your complaints, ..says me .. unless you bought a doZen cars or more and know the owners ...

That PH for you

DTI? Mmm .. they rarely will go against the families!! They only go after small fries!


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

SM is the largest supermarket and department store.
Bankard is backed by the 4th largest bank.

Definitely not small fries.

All responded very positively on just a well detailed email complain which I coursed via DTI.
Even the Central Bank was involved in handling the dispute with MasterCard Bankard.

If someone has a valid complain and post it here it will definitely be not resolved.
Just me.


----------

